# Gremlins in my GTO?



## antirice (Jun 29, 2009)

A while back I installed an aftermarket headunit and everything was working just fine. I now have an issue when I hit my brakes, the radio illumination goes to night mode. When the headlites are on and the radio is in night mode there is no change when I hit the brakes. I taped up my bcm harness when I did my radio install and zip tied it away from any sharp edges so I dont think it's that. Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## antirice (Jun 29, 2009)

Problem solved, turns out my door lock switch had a short or something. When I unplugged it the problems all went away. So now to order a new one. Thanks guys.


----------

